
Why is Chrome's font aliasing so much worse than Firefox? - drannex
This is one of the main reasons I keep going back to Firefox, firefox has crisper and less &quot;fuzzy&quot; text aliasing. Is there any reason why Chrome hasn&#x27;t fixed this annoyance?
======
tqh
No idea, but they have signed distance fields font rendering (phew) which you
can enable to get proper font rendering: chrome://flags/#distance-field-text

For some info:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGZRHJvJYIg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGZRHJvJYIg)

